# Decoder for Rivarossi HO Mallet 2-8-8-2 Y6b?



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

What DCC non-sound decoder should I use for my Rivarossi HO Mallet 2-8-8-2 Y6b?
It will be placed in the locomotive and get power from the drive wheels. This locomotive is not in top condition so just need an adequate decoder nothing fancy.

Thank you!
Bob


----------



## waltr (Aug 15, 2011)

How many lights?
How many outputs do you need/want?

DigiTrax DH123 is a good, simple decoder.
http://www.digitrax.com/products/mobile-decoders/


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

How many lights?
How many outputs do you need/want?

Motor of course and front head light.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I like the Soundtraxx ones. They do make them without sound, and for about $20.


----------



## RT_Coker (Dec 6, 2012)

Much thanks for the input!
Looks like I will use a Digitrax DH123D, there AR-1 impressed me and got me out of a mess.

But first, I have to put a shed together, set it up, and move the lawnmower ... Got to get those dirty things out of my basement and away from my layout. You can only put some off so long.
Bob


----------

